# My top five artists/bands today are...



## Guest (Jun 22, 2018)

Extant, extinct, on hiatus, alive, dead, retired. What's your top five today?


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2018)

Portishead
Chris Potter
Gosta Berlings Saga
Tony Williams
This Heat


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Genesis (the prog years)/Peter Gabriel
Pink Floyd
Steven Wilson/Porcupine Tree
Kate Bush
Tori Amos

Honourable mentions to David Sylvian, David Bowie, Dire Straits and many others.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Based on number of recordings I like:

Merle Haggard
Gary Moore
George Strait
Brian Setzer
Reba McEntire

The artist I'm most enthused about is Garth Brooks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2018)

Art Rock said:


> Genesis (the prog years)/Peter Gabriel
> Pink Floyd
> Steven Wilson/Porcupine Tree
> Kate Bush
> ...


Any particular Wilson/Porcupine Tree albums?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Led Zeppelin
Bob Dylan
Joni Mitchell 
Fleetwood Mac
Jefferson Airplane/J. Starship

Honorable mention:

Rush
John Mellencamp
R.E.M.
Incubus
Amy Winehouse


----------



## Steve Mc (Jun 14, 2018)

I suppose you could say I'm a little more "pop" than you guys. Here's my top 5.

Rich Mullins
The Bangles
Chicago
Toto
U2


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Pink Floyd
Yes
Led Zeppelin
The Beatles

Those four were easy, the fifth is more difficult to decide.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I suppose when it comes non classical music I mostly identify with guitarists because I play a little. Over the years I've listened mostly to:

Frank Zappa
Pat Metheny
Bruce Cockburn
Richard Thompson
Allan Holdsworth
John Scofield
Mike Keneally
Leo Kottke


Favorite bands:

Weather Report
Dixie Dregs
Tribal Tech
Miles Davis Quintet
Gentle Giant
70s Yes, Tull, Genesis, King Crimson

Sorry about the overages. Five isn't enough.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Andrew Hill
Wayne Shorter
Alec Wilder
Herbie Nichols
Valzinho (Norival Carlos Teixeira)


----------



## BiscuityBoyle (Feb 5, 2018)

Captain Beefheart 
The Talking Heads 
Stina Nordenstam 
The Stranglers 
Micachu


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Steve Winwood

Emerson, Lake and Palmer

Peter Gabriel

The Four Tops

Joan Osborne (with the Funk Brothers) - I just saw the documentary again. Spectacular DVD.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Pat Metheny Group
Michael Brecker
Steely Dan
Eric Dolphy
Yellow Jackets


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

dogen said:


> Any particular Wilson/Porcupine Tree albums?


My favourites:

Porcupine Tree - Fear of a blank planet (Deadwing and In absentia are also excellent, so are a lot of others)
Steven Wilson - The raven that refused to sing (Grace for Drowning is my second choice)


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Joe B said:


> Pat Metheny Group
> Michael Brecker
> Steely Dan
> Eric Dolphy
> Yellow Jackets


it's like Dolphy is asking himself "what am I doing here with these fusion guys?"


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

norman bates said:


> it's like Dolphy is asking himself "what am I doing here with these fusion guys?"


That was yesterday's "Top Five". If I post today I'm sure it will be more askew....can't help myself.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

*Björk*
*Henry Saiz*
*Tove Lo*
*The Weeknd*
*Hammock*
*Honourable mentions*


*James Blake* (Amazing artist, but I quite didn't get _The Colour in Anything)_
*Chvrches* (I love their music although I don't find it very original, and _Love is Dead_ feels like the end of a formula)
*Lorde* (I find her music on par with Tove Lo but I sympathise with Tove's lyrics much more)
*East India Youth* (he hit on me like a meteorite in 2014 and 2015 but I'm still expecting a third album that can overcome James Blake)
*Drake* (at his best when he escapes from commercial formulas, I'm not quite getting his new music)
*Coldplay* (either I love many or their tracks or I feel completely indifferent)
*Lady Gaga* (she marked my youth and I still find her music vibrant and alive, but I jumped off her train in 2013 with _Artpop_ and then again with _Joanne)_
*Burial* (Incredible musician and producer who has almost vanished off the scene since 2013. I think he is in a creative hiatus.)


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2018)

starthrower said:


> I suppose when it comes non classical music I mostly identify with guitarists because I play a little. Over the years I've listened mostly to:
> 
> Frank Zappa
> Pat Metheny
> ...


It's OK, I picked a number more in hope than belief. 

Not Jeff Beck?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Frank Zappa
Pat Metheny
Bruce Cockburn
Richard Thompson
Allan Holdsworth
John Scofield
Mike Keneally
Leo Kottke

hard to argue with this list


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2018)

I'd be concerned for your mental health if you argued against your own list. :devil:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

My top 5 today must be the ones I actually listened to...so
1. Marduk 
2. Donna Summer
3. Toni Braxton
4. Cheap Trick
5. Living Colour


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

dogen said:


> I'd be concerned for your mental health if you argued against your own list. :devil:


Mine would a little different, would add in Kevin Borich and the Emanuel Bros


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

1a)derek and the dominos
1a)the Allman bros band
2)Chicago
2b)Grand Funk 
2c)the Who
2d)guess who
3)Big brother and the holding Co Janice Joplin:kiss:
3a)vanilla fudge
4)ELP
5)spyro gyra
5a) and other assorted groups savoy brown-that Frank fellow eddie likes-jimmie-fab 4-and much more


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

good list but I'd swap ELP for the Nice


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> good list but I'd swap ELP for the Nice


does the "Smooth" FM station in Aussie land play these bands??


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

dogen said:


> Not Jeff Beck?


Yeah, Beck too, but I didn't want to get carried away.


----------



## Norman Gunston (Apr 21, 2018)

ldiat said:


> does the "Smooth" FM station in Aussie land play these bands??


God no, no one plays the good stuff


----------



## Madiel (Apr 25, 2018)

yesterday's top (almost non-existent doses of pop/rock in my musical diet these days alas, yesterday I listened intently to these artists, so I guess they were my top)

Dr. John
Bob Dylan
Daphné


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

For the life of me, I can't come up with a top 5. :lol: My music listening habits are so scattered. 

Any R&B/Club/Dance music would have to go on it...new & old.

I've been stuck on My Bloody Valentine lately, though.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2018)

Biwa said:


> For the life of me, I can't come up with a top 5. :lol: My music listening habits are so scattered.
> 
> Any R&B/Club/Dance music would have to go on it...new & old.
> 
> I've been stuck on My Bloody Valentine lately, though.


Not bothered about genre, simply non-classical.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2018)

Just listened to Porcupine Tree. A bit more "rocky" than I expected. Will investigate further...

:tiphat:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Over time these have been the ones I like the most.

Mingus
Dolphy
Beatles
Bo Diddley
Talking Heads


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2018)

dogen said:


> Extant, extinct, on hiatus, alive, dead, retired. What's your top five today?


That's quite a challenge. If you mean who am I currently listening to ("today"), or have been listening to over the last year, it would include

XTC
Radiohead
alt-J
Arcade Fire
Fleet Foxes
Robert Wyatt
Brian Eno
etc
etc

If you mean who are the top five over my entire listening career, it would probably be:

The Beatles
Genesis
Radiohead
Robert Wyatt
Brian Eno

That too short list recognises five artists I'd take to a desert island, taking into account my engagement with them over 50 years, but doesn't allow for the artists who dominated my listening during particular periods of my listening journey.

Joy Division
Brand X
Muse
Sigur Ros
Zappa/Mothers
Elbow
Gong
Four Tet
etc


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Based on Artists I have the most records by: (In no order)

Radiohead (everything since Ok Computer)
Dave Matthews Band (The first three studio albums)
Frank Zappa (Mostly the instrumental stuff and Waka/Jawaka)
Rufus Wainwright (I literally love ALL his albums)

That's it for the rock at least. I also have tons of Miles Davis and Pat Methany Group!


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Just confining my self to 'pop':
- Zappa/Beefheart
- Joni Mitchell
- Pere Ubu/David Thomas
- The Residents/Snakefinger
- Roxy Music (first four), Soft Machine/Wyatt, Yes, King Crimson, (some) Pink Floyd, (some) Who etc


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

dogen said:


> I'd be concerned for your mental health if you argued against your own list. :devil:


Welcome to my world. haha!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Johnny Winter

Bob Dylan

Neil Young

Johnny Cash

Not sure about a fifth artist.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Today I listened to the sounds in the forest and 2 women talking loud on horseback...oh, artists...
again Donna Summer
Napalm Death
Judas Priest
Alice Bag
Spinal Tap!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I have to add Angelique Kidjo! Talking Heads cover! Awesome! Yes! OK!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2018)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Today I listened to the sounds in the forest and 2 women talking loud on horseback...oh, artists...
> again Donna Summer
> Napalm Death
> Judas Priest
> ...


You realise the first one counts as 4'33" ?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

dogen said:


> You realise the first one counts as 4'33" ?


Spinal Tap's gotta be on everyone list


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

Free
Led Zeppelin
David Bowie
Elton John (1970s)
Marvin Gaye


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

*The Serious List*

Robert Johnson
The Beatles, collectively and as solo acts
Dylan
Anything with Neil Finn in it! (At this point in their career he can only make Fleetwood Mac better since he sings better than anyone in that group! Writes better too!)
Springsteen

*The Not So Serious List*

Capn Geech and the Shrimp Shack Shooters
The Rutles
Stillwater
The Soggy Bottom Boys
And for all you jazz fans out there: Del Paxton


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Shylmagoghnar...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

- Zappa
- Ariel (not the Disney Movie) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ariel_(Australian_band)
- Ayers Rock (not the rock) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ayers_Rock_(band)
- Daddy Cool
- Peter Green


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

today it's

Leonard Cohen
Pink Floyd
Black Sabbath
Thelonious Monk
SAHB 

tomorrow will be different


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Only Satyricon today!


----------



## Madiel (Apr 25, 2018)

today seeing his name trending on Twitter (thankfully not for "that" reason, though it is a close one alas) has reminded me that every time I write a top five Declan must top it

Elvis Costello (with the Attractions/Imposters/whatever)
The Band
David Bowie
The Beatles
Peter Gabriel


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

MacLeod said:


> That's quite a challenge. If you mean who am I currently listening to ("today"), or have been listening to over the last year, it would include...


Of those, I really like Sigur Rós and Four Tet. Alt-J and Arcade Fire are also really nice for me. I may prefer more Wild Beasts, but I don't know how they can compare inside the "Indie Rock" label.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Absolutely impossible to answer this in any meaningful way.

Suffice to say that todays top 5 are, in no particular order,

Charles Lloyd and the Marvells with Lucinda Williams, 
Bob Dylan, 
I'm With Her (Sara Watkins, Sarah Jarosz and Aoife O'Donovan),
Liz Phair,
Archie Shepp and the New York Contemporary Five

Tomorrow it will be a different five!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Barbebleu said:


> Archie Shepp and the New York Contemporary Five


I have a bunch of Shepp records. I like most of them. He has such a weird sound on tenor.
Like Ben Webster clearing his throat.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

starthrower said:


> I have a bunch of Shepp records. I like most of them. He has such a weird sound on tenor.
> Like Ben Webster clearing his throat.


Fire Music was my first Shepp album. Purchased from Dobell's on the Charing Cross Road in 1968. American Impulse import at £2/19/6. A lot of money then.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2018)

starthrower said:


> I have a bunch of Shepp records. I like most of them. He has such a weird sound on tenor.
> Like Ben Webster clearing his throat.


Is that in a good way?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

dogen said:


> Is that in a good way?


I suppose it depends on the listener. But if you want to try something, go right to his debut on Impulse. It's called Four For Trane. It features some very interesting interpretations of Coltrane tunes, plus one original.


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

Kanye West
Frank Ocean
Captain Beefheart
The Rolling Stones/The Velvet Underground (toss-up)
Steely Dan


----------

